# Firefly Titanium



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

My new wet-weather bike. This is what happens when you take a simple problem (build a bike for the rain) and then put far too much thought into it. It took a year to get it all together, mainly because Firefly have a looong waiting list, but it was worth it.




There's a complete description and more pictures on my website.


----------



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

Nice bike! That must have been one expensive commuter. I recently put my name down on their waiting list. My estimated time of completion is 14 months. :shocked:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Excellent. A lot of time, expense and thought went into that one. I see lots of Firefly at Velocipede Salon in Friday Night Lights. They're always impressive.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Etan125 said:


> ...My estimated time of completion is 14 months. :shocked:


That's even longer than it was when I ordered mine! They must be gaining popularity, which is understandable given how perfect their work is.



Mike T. said:


> ...I see lots of Firefly at Velocipede Salon...


I saw a few on there when I was researching which builder to commission.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr Evil said:


> I saw a few on there when I was researching which builder to commission.


"A few" is an understatement. Did you go back through all the weeks?


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> "A few" is an understatement. Did you go back through all the weeks?


I didn't see every one, but I saw a _lot_ of frames, from Firefly and everyone else I could find, looking for ideas.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Etan125 said:


> Nice bike! That must have been one expensive commuter. I recently put my name down on their waiting list. My estimated time of completion is 14 months. :shocked:


Ugh, did not need to hear that.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm a MOOTS guy but have to say that's a great looking build - best of luck with her !


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice. I particularly dig the sculpting of those seat and chain stays. Are the fenders from Firefly or are they an aftermarket addition?


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Opus51569 said:


> Very nice. I particularly dig the sculpting of those seat and chain stays. Are the fenders from Firefly or are they an aftermarket addition?


They were made by Squaretree.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

That's an amazing bike but holy cow dude. When I think "rain bike" I don't think high $$, custom and waiting list. I suggest adopting the term "all purpose" then it'll make sense  Or perhaps you're from Seattle where a rain bike gets some serious action?

Whatever, I'm just kidding, more or less. I've seen quite a few Fireflys in person (I live in Boston where they are made) and they are certainly impressive looking.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ...Or perhaps you're from Seattle where a rain bike gets some serious action?...


LOL, but actually, I live in south-west England which sees more days of rain per year than Seattle. (about 200 vs 150).


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Evil-one, hard to beat a Firefly! Beautiful work, great build.


----------

